
Melting Asphalt: Ads Don't Work That Way - spencerwgreene
https://meltingasphalt.com/ads-dont-work-that-way/
======
s188
This was a real eye-opener. As a software developer I've had my fair share of
startup failures (and no successes - so far). Advertising and marketing have
always been a closed book to me. This is the best explanation on ads I've ever
read. So many takeaways but this one really appealed to me:

> Cultural imprinting = shallow emotional inception + common knowledge →
> inception into consensus reality

And again, I'm reminded of the fact that I would never have come across this
excellent article if it wasn't for HN.

